# Photoshop CS5 - Alle Fenster-anordnen Icons in die Leiste einbinden?



## zylon (27. November 2010)

Hallo!

Ich suche nach einer Lösung diese "Anordnen-Fenster" Icons







... in die obere Leiste zu intrigieren oder mittels einem neuen Einstellfenster immer im Vordergrund zu haben.
.
Kann man das irgendwie machen?
Eventuell über Zusatz-Plugins?

Aktuell ist es immer sehr umständlich und unkomfortabel.

Vielleicht hat ja jemand von euch eine Idee?!

VG


----------



## Martin Schaefer (27. November 2010)

Mit dem Adobe Configurator kann man sich auf ganz einfache Weise eigene Panels bauen. Du kannst dort sehr einfach die ganzen Menüpunkte aus dem Menü "Fenster / Anordnen" (Window / Arrange) als Buttons in ein Panel legen und dieses Panel dann in Photoshop nutzen.

Die einzelnen Funktionen (2er, 3er, 4er Teilungen usw.) aus dem von dir genannten Pop-Down Menü sind leider zumindest nicht direkt greifbar. Man kann zwar sowas sicher auch scripten, aber ich bezweifle, dass man sich diese Mühe machen möchte.

Aber vielleicht hilft es dir ja schon, die in Absatz 1 genannte Sache zu basteln und zu nutzen. Adobe Configurator ist schon ne sehr nette Hilfe, wenn man sich seinen Arbeitsbereich gerne ein wenig praktischer gestalten will für die jeweilige Arbeit. Lohnt in jedem Falle einen oder mehrere Blicke. 

Link:
http://labs.adobe.com/technologies/configurator/

Gruß
Martin


----------

